# What Is It? - #41



## SifuPhil (Sep 14, 2013)

After a brief vacation ("holiday" to our Brit friends), during which I contemplated the nature of non-sighted firearm use and the right of mere mortals to shuffle themselves off this mortal coil, it's REALLY good to be back here in the Land of WII.

I didn't return empty-handed, either - I brought THIS puppy back with me!

 

Made of metal and measures approx. 12" in length. It is something still in use today. 

*WHAT IS IT? *


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 14, 2013)

mg:_That looks like a torture thing for a mans anatomy_:eek1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 14, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> mg:_That looks like a torture thing for a mans anatomy_:eek1:



Now, Jill - that's something I would expect _That Guy_ to say, but not a lady of _your_ breeding and refinement!


... besides, it's _only_ 12" long.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2013)

A fabric pleater or sewing device?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

No bells ringing here.


----------



## TICA (Sep 14, 2013)

A thingamagig to encode secret stuff!!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 14, 2013)

A tool to pierce an animal's ear??


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 14, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A fabric pleater or sewing device?





Diwundrin said:


> No bells ringing here.





TICA said:


> A thingamagig to encode secret stuff!!!





Jackie22 said:


> A tool to pierce an animal's ear??



Not a pleater nor for sewing
Bells don't ring for Di
Not even a thingamajig
Not used for ear nor eye


Great guesses, all - but keep going!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks like it could be a good meat tenderizer device. It obviously pokes holes in something, and that would allow marinade to soak into the fiber of the meat as well as tenderizing it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 14, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> It looks like it could be a good meat tenderizer device. It obviously pokes holes in something, and that would allow marinade to soak into the fiber of the meat as well as tenderizing it.



I suppose it _could_ be used for that, but alas that is not its original function.


----------



## Sid (Sep 14, 2013)

Some type of tattoo device?


----------



## Anne (Sep 14, 2013)

Is this something for working with leather??  Piercing holes for something??


----------



## That Guy (Sep 14, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Now, Jill - that's something I would expect _That Guy_ to say, but not a lady of _your_ breeding and refinement!
> 
> 
> ... besides, it's _only_ 12" long.



_That looks like a torture thing for a mans anatomy_


----------



## GDAD (Sep 14, 2013)

A sausage piercer, to pierce the skin of the sausage.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 14, 2013)

Sid said:


> Some type of tattoo device?



Ouch! Good guess, but no, sorry.



Anne said:


> Is this something for working with leather??  Piercing holes for something??



Leather? No. But you're warm with the second part ... 



That Guy said:


> _That looks like a torture thing for a mans anatomy_



Thank you, bro - I knew you wouldn't let me down.



GDAD said:


> A sausage piercer, to pierce the skin of the sausage.



That what Jill and That Guy said. 

But no, not for piercing sausage skins.


*[HINT]*I have to admit that even though I was peripherally involved in what this tool does, I was totally unaware of its existence and I used very different means to accomplish what it does.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 14, 2013)

_Is it used for putting the holes into brief cases for the lock mechanism_


----------



## Anne (Sep 14, 2013)

A tool for beadwork???  Prayer beads or jewelry??


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 14, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is it used for putting the holes into brief cases for the lock mechanism_



Wow, how exotic ... wonderful guess, but sorry, nope. 



Anne said:


> A tool for beadwork???  Prayer beads or jewelry??



Interesting ... but no, sorry.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

Is it too soon to grovel for clues?


----------



## Anne (Sep 14, 2013)

Ahhhh....I admit I googled...sort of.  I would *never *have thought of that, but maybe someone will.    Good luck, everyone!!!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

One honesty medal in the mail for Anne.



I stopped doing that Google thing, spoiled it when I found it, and frustrated me when I couldn't.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2013)

Kudos for not spilling the beans Anne! :thumbsup:  My motto is 'no fair googling', not fair to the OP, when they make such an effort to provide something fun that exercises the old brain.  I try to figure it out, and if not, I wait for someone to hit the jackpot.  I'm happy Sifu does these, very interesting!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 15, 2013)

Okay, another one of these wild blue ideas.....but , if you put a lemon in there, and poked it with the spikes, then you could squeeze the juice out to make lemonade , maybe ?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2013)

For punching holes in this persons ear? (All at once)


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2013)

Pappy said:


> For punching holes in this persons ear? (All at once)



OUCH!!!!!!!   

Don't know what that device is, but I hope it isn't used to pierce flesh!


----------



## TICA (Sep 15, 2013)

Used to punch holes in leather or material so that sparkly things can be put on it?    I don't have a clue.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 15, 2013)

_*Sifuphil Wrote
                           Now, Jill - that's something I would expect That Guy to say, but not a lady of your breeding and refinement!



Thrilled to bits that you recognised that i am a lady of refinement & good breeding Phil *_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't know what it's called but I'm sure they used something like that on my prostate.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 15, 2013)

_That's exactly the region i thought of too DB_


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Is it too soon to grovel for clues?



It's NEVER too early to grovel, I always say! 



Anne said:


> Ahhhh....I admit I googled...sort of.  I would *never *have thought of that, but maybe someone will.    Good luck, everyone!!!!



Thanks for not giving it up, Anne! 



Diwundrin said:


> One honesty medal in the mail for Anne.
> 
> I stopped doing that Google thing, spoiled it when I found it, and frustrated me when I couldn't.






SeaBreeze said:


> Kudos for not spilling the beans Anne!   My motto is 'no fair googling', not fair to the OP, when they make such an effort to provide something fun that exercises the old brain.  I try to figure it out, and if not, I wait for someone to hit the jackpot.  I'm happy Sifu does these, very interesting!



I agree that it kills the thrill - sort of like reading the last chapter of a mystery first. 

You're very welcome, Sea - I enjoy doing them. 



dbeyat45 said:


> I don't know what it's called but I'm sure they used something like that on my prostate.



Ouch! As far as I know, this one wasn't designed for _that_. 



Jillaroo said:


> _*
> Thrilled to bits that you recognised that i am a lady of refinement & good breeding Phil *_



Class always recognizes kin. 



TICA said:


> Used to punch holes in leather or material so that sparkly things can be put on it?    I don't have a clue.....



Interesting thought, but sorry, no.



Pappy said:


> For punching holes in this persons ear? (All at once)



I have a few friends I'll have to tell about that - they'll probably go out and buy one.

But sorry - nope. 



Happyflowerlady said:


> Okay, another one of these wild blue ideas.....but , if you put a lemon in there, and poked it with the spikes, then you could squeeze the juice out to make lemonade , maybe ?



It would have to be a VERY tiny lemon! We're talking, maybe, one inch in diameter ... 



And there's your *second hint*, folks - it does indeed poke holes in something, but that something is usually *less than 1"* (2.54cm) in diameter.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 15, 2013)

The spikes look to make an offset pattern, is that significant?  Or is my eyesight worse than I thought?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> The spikes look to make an offset pattern, is that significant?  Or is my eyesight worse than I thought?



I'm not 100% positive as I've never used one of these, but I believe that the spike pattern _*is*_ adjustable - in fact, the entire reason for this item existing, the method it uses to accomplish its work, would _*demand*_ that the spikes be changeable. 

Good eye!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

A punch that makes holes in buttons?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

Punches holes in belts?


----------



## TICA (Sep 15, 2013)

A gizmo to take the middle out of olives!  Or a grape press for making wine.  You'd have to drink a whole lot of wine while you were seeding the grapes....


----------



## That Guy (Sep 15, 2013)

Anne said:


> Ahhhh....I admit I googled...sort of.  I would *never *have thought of that, but maybe someone will.    Good luck, everyone!!!!



Clues, Anne, clues!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A punch that makes holes in buttons?





SeaBreeze said:


> Punches holes in belts?



LOL - I think we've established that it punches holes in _something_.

... now we're just haggling in _what_. layful:



TICA said:


> A gizmo to take the middle out of olives!  Or a grape press for making wine.  You'd have to drink a whole lot of wine while you were seeding the grapes....



One grape at a time - LOL!

Nope, sorry.



That Guy said:


> Clues, Anne, clues!



NO!!!

I _already_ slapped a gag order on Anne - do I have to slap one on _you_, too?!? 






... okay ... here's my last hint ...

*[HINT]* *The key to this item is often felt to be hammered* ...


----------



## Sid (Sep 15, 2013)

[*The key to this item is often felt to be hammered* ...[/QUOTE]

   That would be something to do with piano


----------



## Anne (Sep 15, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - I think we've established that it punches holes in _something_.
> 
> ... now we're just haggling in _what_. layful:
> 
> ...




Haaaalp, I've been gagged!!!!!!   

GOOD hint, Phil!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2013)

Sid said:


> That would be something to do with piano



Yes it would. 



Anne said:


> Haaaalp, I've been gagged!!!!!!



Oh, shush - you love it! layful:



> GOOD hint, Phil!!!!



Thankees!


----------



## littleowl (Sep 15, 2013)

Its a wigwam for a water cart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

A Braille writer?


----------



## Sid (Sep 15, 2013)

Dadgummitt Phil You gonna make us guess exactly what it does and provide instructions on how to do it?

OK i guess it is used to put the felt on the hammer things that hit the strings.


HEEEEY ANNEeee make him spill the beans iffen he don't You tell me and tell me now I gotta go work tonight and i have already stayed up past bedtime waiting for this.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2013)

piano you say   .... something in the mechanism of a player piano? - the strip thing,  whatever punches out the notes.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 15, 2013)

A pianola roll puncher? layful:

(that sounds like a tooon.) 



... oh, felt,...no,....siiiigh


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2013)

littleowl said:


> Its a wigwam for a water cart.



*DING! DING! DIN - *

... wait ... no, that's not it. Sorry - false alarm. layful:



SeaBreeze said:


> A Braille writer?



Inventive thinking, but sorry, no.



Boo's Mom said:


> piano you say   .... something in the mechanism of a player piano? - the strip thing,  whatever punches out the notes.



No, but you're in the ballpark. 



Sid said:


> Dadgummitt Phil You gonna make us guess exactly what it does and provide instructions on how to do it?
> 
> OK i guess it is used to put the felt on the hammer things that hit the strings.
> 
> ...



LOL! 

That's how I drove all my ex-wives crazy, too. :cheerful:

Okay, I think you folks have suffered enough, and are close enough to the solution, to reveal the Truth that has been withheld for decades ...

*DING! DING! DING!*

*We have winnas!  *I'm scoring this one for Sid as the Gold medal, and Di and Boo's Mom getting the Silver, with Bronze going to Anne for not revealing that this is a ...

*Piano Voicing Tool*

Piano voicing tools do their job by either compressing or, by driving holes in them, expanding the felt hammers that strike the strings in the piano. The theory is that over time the "voice" or sound quality of a piano will be altered by the hammers becoming compressed. The voicing tool "decompresses" the hammers, essentially making them "softer", and with an experienced technician using it will restore the piano's sound to the level desired by the owner. 

Beginning at around 0:30 you can see a less-elaborate voicing tool being used, but it gives you an idea of how it works - 








CONGRATS to Sid for the win and to Di, Boo's Mom and Anne as well! Huzzah, and thanks for playing, everyone!


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 15, 2013)

_Little Owl that's not it, it's a Wigwam for a Gooses Bridle_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats to Sid, Di and Boo's Mom...I would have never guessed that!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 15, 2013)

Put mine back in the cabinet thanks anyway Phil,  it's not for making holes in the roll so.....   

 no prizes for moi.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Put mine back in the cabinet thanks anyway Phil,  it's not for making holes in the roll so.....
> 
> no prizes for moi.



Same here ..   Sid is the winner .. I was just going off of his thoughts.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## littleowl (Sep 16, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Little Owl that's not it, it's a Wigwam for a Gooses Bridle_



nthego:


----------



## Phantom (Sep 16, 2013)

Punches holes in felt to make glue stick?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



I can understand why Tucker is howling .... someone bobbed his tail !!!!  NO!!!!! ... That's a shame!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

Phants you're going to have look past the piccys before you take a stab at the answer.  


Not that a few us haven't been caught out leaving our run a bit late too.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 17, 2013)

Thats me all over Always coming in last


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

Duzzen madder what place you finish Phants, long as you're enjoying the run.


----------



## Sid (Sep 17, 2013)

Aw shucks ma'am. I didn't have no thoughts. Phil's clue was so obvious. I just happened to sww it first.


----------

